# Nebel erzeugen



## Qschi (17. September 2008)

Hallo Leute
Ich arbeite nun schon seit geraumer Zeit mit Photoshop Elements 6. Letzten Winter machte ich Aufnahmen bei trübem Wetter. Die könnten sehr stimmungsvoll aussehen, wenn sie unscharf dargestellt würden. Wenn ich im Photoshop ein Bild aufrufe, wird ein unscharfes Bild als Vorschau gezeigt. Sieht super aus, genau das, was ich haben will. Nur wird im Hintergrund der Rest des Bildes gerechnet, und wenn die, eigentlich perfekte, Anzeige kommt, wird mein gwollt unscharfes Bild völlig klar, und somit der schöne Effekt zerstört. Zum Fotografieren nochmals hingehen und die Kamera unscharf stellen geht leider nicht. Es muss doch einen anderen Weg geben.

Die Farben reduzieren, damit es schon mal etwas grau wirkt, das geht. Aber wie mache ich das Bild unscharf?

Gerne erwarte ich Deine Antwort
Mit lieben Grüssen
Qschi


----------



## stain (17. September 2008)

Versuch's doch mal mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner. Den bietet Photoshop Elements 6 dir. Wo genau der zu finden ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ganz so schwer zu finden dürfte er nicht sein.


----------



## Qschi (18. September 2008)

Hallo Stephan
Vielen Dank für Deine msg. Ich habe es mit Photoshop versucht. Aber da hat es so viele Einstellungen, das geht bei einem alten Mann wie mir nicht so schnell... ! Werde aber nicht locker lassen und noch ein Bisschen üben.
Mit lieben Grüssen
Qschi


----------

